# Do I need a barn?



## Genipher (May 15, 2013)

We _might _be moving to a piece of property that would allow us to have a horse. Over an acre and a half of this property has trees on it. It's not a full forest but just a few trees sprinkled amongst the field. Having never owned a horse I was wondering...will we need a barn or lean-to or would a horse be just fine in a pasture with trees for shade/winter protection?


----------



## bubba1358 (May 15, 2013)

I've had my donkey in an open, no-barn, tethering/electric net, 100% forage and home-cut hay system for a year, and he is immeasurably more healthy than when he arrived. He has a favorite, low hanging tree to hunker down under during thunderstorms. Our Tennessee winters are not very snowy, so that may be an issue. But, he's as happy as a ... donkey. 

I would imagine a horse to be similar. I do see three-sided, roofed 'sheds' out here, though. Line it with straw, and that's really all you need.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 15, 2013)

You might check what your local regulations are. Some animal welfare groups get upset if you don't provide a horse with shelter; of course, whether the animal uses it may be a different issue.  

Shelter would be considered even more important for a donkey. Donkey hair doesn't shed water like a horse's does. A horse can be standing outside in a downpour and its skin might still be dry, but a donkey will be soaked to the skin.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 15, 2013)

Yes. They should have a run in shed at least.


----------



## goodhors (May 15, 2013)

He needs some kind of shelter to get out of the wet, walls to block the wind, snow if you have it.
A roof over his head allows him to dry out, from the skin to the hair.  Tree doesn't work well for 
that if the rain or snow doesn't stop.  If the animal gets wet to the skin, can't get dry, they do 
get sick, may develop skin diseases like rainrot on the top of body or scratches which is a leg 
problem from skin not getting dried out.

He may chew on your trees, kill them all.  Seems like if they don't have good grazing, they do 
chew trees, along with winter diet changes to browse, chew just to keep busy.  If you have 
any nice trees, you will want to wrap them with chicken wire or put protective fence around 
them so horse can't reach them to chew.


----------



## otiemonster (May 15, 2013)

I think it just depends on your area and where you live. If you get snow I would say yes they need a shelter of some kind. We have two stalls and our horses refuse to go in them. It can be pouring down rain and they stand outside. I feed them in the stalls in the winter and they drag there hay to the door and stand outside to eat. We are in CA so our winters are not that bad.


----------



## bubba1358 (May 16, 2013)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> You might check what your local regulations are. Some animal welfare groups get upset if you don't provide a horse with shelter; of course, whether the animal uses it may be a different issue.
> 
> Shelter would be considered even more important for a donkey. Donkey hair doesn't shed water like a horse's does. A horse can be standing outside in a downpour and its skin might still be dry, but a donkey will be soaked to the skin.


True. My donkey refused his shelter, though. Would not set foot under that roof for anything. I tried putting his water bucket at the back of it, and what did he do? Went thirsty that day. When it rained, he would stand a few feet from a roofed, dry place to hunker down. Go figure.


----------



## secuono (May 16, 2013)

They should have something solid to hide in/under. Mine are free to come and go with trees out there for shade, but they vastly prefer the breeze through barn. Especially in winter and in the heat of summer. 

Neighbor up the road has a horse and mini, no shelter at all but one tree that looses all it's leaves in winter. They look miserable in the day time heat and during winter storms.


----------



## farmgirl01 (May 16, 2013)

I've had mules for many years and they never use the shelter.  They chose to stand under the trees when the weather is bad.


----------



## CritterZone (May 18, 2013)

You should at least have a run-in shed for the horse to get out of the weather.  He may or may not use it, but should at least have the option.  The horses across from us have only trees, and when the temps drop below zero and the snow is driving and the wind is blowing, those poor animals are absolutely miserable.  They live through the weather, but they look like heck come spring.  My horses have the same weather, but they have access to the barn (not much more than a run in shed), but it gets them out of the wind and the rain, and gives their feet a chance to dry out.  They come through the winter fat and sassy, and we have never had foot rot, rain rot, thrush or shivering horses.


----------



## perchie.girl (Jun 6, 2013)

A windbreak and an over head shade from a runin shed.    Wether they use it or not.   Most horses are good to well below zero without much more.   Though I wouldnt buy a show horse and throw him out in a field and expect him to thrive till he adjusts.    I would situate the shed so he could use both sides or build the shed with at least two sides to block the main prevailing winds.  If they get cold they will use it.

If you havent had a horse before I would suggest getting some lessons in the area and learn about what the horses need for care in your area.  There are times where you will need to bring your horse in out of the grass to controll how much they eat.  So building a smallish corral along with the runin shed is a good idea.  This would be a place where you can tie and groom feed and inspect your horse.  During the spring Grasses are very high in sugar and founder is a possiblity.  So controlling the amount of time they get to graze on that grass is something you should consider.  A small dry lot.   24 x 24 minimum....  This will be a time when you will want to control their calories so feeding dry hay there is a good idea. After the grass matures no problems....

I live in the high desert.  EVERY one of my Draft horse friends on line told me it was a bad idea to bring a draft horse to temperatures in the 105-110.   I spoke with a few people here and found out that management of diet and providing a place to get shade in the midday was all they needed.  My girl is fat and happy living in her queendom in the High desert.   She never gets pasture grass because natural pasture doesnt exist here and I dont have enough water to irrigate.

deb


----------



## couchhound274 (Jun 6, 2013)

My horses have a nice big run in, that they almost never use.  During a massive snowstorm here they were both out standing in the grossest weather (they had their blankets on) and when i went out the next morning thete wasn't a single track in thw run in. Silyy horses


----------



## DellD (Jul 4, 2013)

bubba1358 said:
			
		

> I've had my donkey in an open, no-barn, tethering/electric net, 100% forage and home-cut hay system for a year, and he is immeasurably more healthy than when he arrived. He has a favorite, low hanging tree to hunker down under during thunderstorms. Our Tennessee winters are not very snowy, so that may be an issue. But, he's as happy as a ... donkey.
> 
> I would imagine a horse to be similar. I do see three-sided, roofed 'sheds' out here, though. Line it with straw, and that's really all you need.


Yes a three sided shed is OK for donkeys.  They should have a companion as they are a herd animal.  D&F Farms


----------

